# More Wiring Help Neede



## speedre9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Before I smoked my former control box it had GECKO 201's, which have motor connections marked Phases A,B,C,and D. The motors I have are, four wire ones, red,white,black and green. They were wired to the GECKO 201's Phase A, RED wire, B WHITE wire, C BLACK wire and D GREEN wire. 
Now I have, a Chinese board ,that is marked as A Positive, A Negative, B Positive, B Negative, for each respective axis. Which wire color, or phase from the previous GECKO wiring scenario can be used at the axis connections, A+,A-, B+, B-, on the Chinese board?
Have I added enough information for assistance with this issue ? Please comment.
I've been laid up, in and out of hospital,with Pneumonia and some minor Heart Failure since Thanksgiving evening so, I may be slow responding but, I need to resolve this issue anyways. Thanks.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 30, 2014)

I took a look at the Gecko manual, Red to A+, White to A-, Black to B+, Green to B-.   I have never seen the phases labeled that way before, in this case, the Chinese board is the more common way of labeling.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 30, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in and say GET WELL SOON!!!  :thumbzup3:  
Hope you make a speedy recovery and get your toys going ASAP!


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had thought it may be wired that way, it seemed logical to me. I had to be sure, so much is lost in translation from Mandarin to English.
I have been to see the doctor and it looks like I'm on the mend, oxygen saturation is back up to 99 and I'm off oxygen assist cylinders so its all good yippie:thumbzup3:!!!
THANKS for the good wishes they're working. Now on to my toys!


----------

